# Question concerning HDMP files



## Jpops (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello all,
I wonder if anyone can explain the ReportQueue files that I have located in a Windows Temp folder for Vista (Ultimate 64bit). I have an HP 9500 Pavillion laptop and have had a great deal of trouble today with Ad Aware 2007 by Lavasoft totally freezing during scans and then crashing my computer. I eventually uninstalled it and ran a cleanup and defrag only to find that I have a new 2GB file (evidently created today) in C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1ecfd905\WERD945.tmp.hdmp
I am denied access to the file, so I have no idea what it is, how I got it, or whether it caused the problems with the Ad Aware scans. I'd love to know if it can be deleted and... if all of the other so called report files in the Windows temp folder that contains them can go, too. In addition, if I am denied access exactly how can they be removed??
With many thanks in advance, Jpops


----------



## CharlesAlcaraz (May 4, 2008)

Hello Jpops

I came across the exact same problem you did. This simply seems to be yet another wonderful new way Vista complicates things 

To resolve this problem simply click:

Start -> Maintenance -> Problem Reports and Solutions

and then click: Clear solution and problem history

cleans up all the content of ReportQueue folder.

regards

Charles


----------



## Jpops (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you very much for your explanation, Charles.
I followed your directions and was able to clear the problem/solution report history easily. In addition, I never knew about the section for Problem Reports and Solutions and I was able to search for solutions before deleting anything-- and correct half a dozen other problems that have been troubling me for quite a while. A real bonus!!!
With much appreciation and all best regards, Jpops


----------



## Rathven (Jul 22, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could help me here. Everytime I try to burn a movie using Windows DVD maker a random hdmp file will pop up and not allow me to create the movie. Not sure if anyone knows how to help me with this problem but I really need to fix it...lol. 

sincerely
Rathven

p.s. 
deleting the hdmp file wont help cause a new one will just pop up after it.


----------

